# Hoster - Cronjob (1min)



## tomi (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche Webhoster, die Cronjobs (am besten lediglich Cronjobs, kein Webspace und dergleichen) die in einem Zeitintervall von 1min gestartet werden können.

MfG


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. Februar 2004)

Frag mal bei dfd-solutions  nach.
Die haben glaub ich sowas in der Richtung.


----------

